# Free Video Streaming for Sports, PPV.... not spam



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

STREAMING ONLINE - FOR INFORMATION PURPOSES ONLY<?xml:namespace prefix = o ns = "urn:schemas-microsoft-comfficeffice" /><o></o>

Some members may already know of such sites but as the economic crisis continues it's grey bloom i thought i should mention about free streaming that also covers PPV sports coverage.

I currently subscribe to Setanta solely to watch Boxing. However boxing coverage in the UK is split between several Broadcasters including (SKY, ITV, Setanta). Somewhat miffed that Hatton and Khan fights are on SKY i was not going to subscribe to another broadcaster for a boxing coverage aswell as paying for Setanta.

Therefore I took the internet streaming route.

I understand it would be considered illegal, so is recording from the radio, linking youtube clips from copyright material, etc.

What cemented the fact that I chose to watch some streamed events was the Amir Khan fight. Not only did I not have Sky but they were charging £15 as PPV. I don't want to kick off a debate about whether Khan is a prolific boxer but PPV this early in such a career. Broadcasting greed.

Streaming media quality is similar to Youtube video. Can't complain as its free. I still have my Setanta subscription that I haggled to £5 pm. I telephoned Setanta to explain without offence that i only require their channel for Boxing and not all the over s&*t they cover. So they knocked £5 off the monthly subscription.... Happy Days! 

<o></o>

Anyway here's a stream link I have used for the past 6mths that is free, unlike some others!

<o></o>

http://www.justin.tv/directory/sports?kind=live&order=hot〈=en


----------



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

and.......

Good Luck for Joe Calzaghe this weekend, He's going to need it!


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

what time is the fight as im going to get up and watch it on justintv but i dont wanna watch the build up or the undercards


----------



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

From what i have read I think its 4am GMT.


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

cheers mate


----------



## dan2 (Oct 22, 2008)

I think sky box office is a right cheek if u ask me ... £15 and some main events are over in the first round.. I have 2 screens on my pc so its great for watching footy/browsing web or playing games etc


----------



## borostu82 (Aug 8, 2011)

do you think it will be repeated on justin.tv so i dont have to get up at 04:00


----------



## dan2 (Oct 22, 2008)

i would expect so mate but cant be 100% sure last hatton fight was but wasnt up for long


----------



## Jayy (Jan 5, 2008)

Thanks for the link..looks good. Cheers


----------



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

If Calzaghe wins the BBC will probably screen it the following weekend. I know they did this with the Calzaghe v Kessler fight.

Do you think Rupert Murdoch is a member of UKMuscle? :tongue:


----------



## Mossad (Oct 13, 2008)

HBO coverage starts at 2AM GMT/ 9PM ET. Anyone know what time the weigh in is? Heard rumour that Calzaghe if over the weight a couple of days back!


----------

